# vibiemme domobar (not HX) pressure problem



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi

I have the Vibiemme Domobar basic model.

I've noticed that pressure is building up as the machine heats up - this isn't normal is it?

Once the coffee is made, when the little lever is pushed down the the pressure should be released. This is not happening. Instead, to release the pressure I have to push the lever up, as when making the coffee.

Any advice?

thanks

Alison


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If this is a SBDU (single boiler dual use - have to flick a switch to switch to heat up the boiler for steam) machine then:

There will be a certain amount of pressure build up as the water heats and expands in the boiler but it should only be heating the water to brew temperature and this will not create a huge amount of pressure. When you are pushing the lever up you are engaging the pump, so it is pushing the water through.

Does this fit with what you are observing?


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

There is a separate button for steam.

It's making coffee ok.

The main thing which seems to have changed is that once the coffee is made, you push the lever down, and the remaining pressure is released. This is not happening.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah I see, this could be one of the elements in the group not moving correctly when the lever is pushed down.

I dont know a lever operated e61 very well, hopefully another member may be able to advise. If it is under a year old it may be worth contacting your supplier.


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks for trying


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How old is the machine ? Has it been descaled ? Do you use bottled or tap water ? Has the problem come on gradually ?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Almost certainly this means that the group needs a service. It sounds as if the exhaust valve is either stuck or blocked. If you are reasonably handy this is pretty easy to do. There are several tutorial videos on You Tube. Parts are reasonably easy to obtain and Bella Barista have service kits or a number of individual bits.

Also, I'm sure I remember someone on here going into some detail about the process, if you can find the thread. I did a quick search and couldn't. Good luck!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

On E61s, the pressure gauge will fluctuate as the water in the thermosyphon heats up and cools down. The reading is only really accurate when you're brewing.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee Omega (Forum Sponsor) are VBM dealers - might be worth shooting them an email. And VBM themselves of course.


----------



## Seftonplonjay (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi, did you ever get this sorted..?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes it was sorted, I serviced it for Alisingh. The problems were caused by neglect / lack of servicing valves , springs, seals and D/ scale=














:good:


----------

